# catalytic converter والفائده من وجودها بسيارتك من عدمه + تقرير + صور



## طارق حسن محمد (31 مارس 2011)

*








موضوعى اليوم عن جهاز وقطعه موجوده فى السياراه ولكن اهميه كبيره جدا

وهى
الكاتالايزر

الكتالايزر: هو جهاز يركب فى صندوق فى المدخنة مصنوع من الطين وبعض المواد التى لها خاصية امتزاز الكربون ومواد اخرى لها القدرة على حجز الرصاص والكبريت وهى مفيدة للبئية 
+
 العلبةموجود بها رمادا وعلمت ان هذا الرماد يستعمله صانعوا الذهب في اللحام وان سعره باهظ نسبيا فيجب الانتباه لهذه النقطه لانها دائما ما تتعرض للسرقه
بغرض البيع نظرا لسعرها المرتفع

وبصوره مبسطه

فهو علبه تحتوى على مواد ومعادن بتصميم هندسى شبكى معين 

ذات خصائص كيميائيه معينه 

بهدف التفاعل مع مكونات غازات العادم الضاره بالبيئه أثناء مرور العادم بها 

وووووو

من أجل تخفيض معدل الغازات المنبعثة من السيارات، أصبحت شركات صناعة السيارات أكثر اهتماماً بإنتاج محركات قادرة على التحكم باستهلاك الوقود بحسب الحاجة تماماً دون هدر أية زيادة منه على الإطلاق.


أساسي بالتحكّم بالنسبة الوزنية لخليط الهواء ورذاذ البنزين عند دخوله إلى الأسطوانة• ومن الناحية النظرية، يؤدي تحضير المزيج الوزني المثالي من الهواء والوقود إلى احتراق البنزين كلّه بعد أن يستهلك كل كمية الأوكسيجين الموجود في تلك الكمية المناسبة من الهواء.

وبيّنت الحسابات الكيميائية أن هذه النسبة تقدّر بنحو وزن واحد من البنزين مقابل 15 وزناً من الهواء• ومعنى ذلك أن احتراق جرام واحد من البنزين يستهلك كل الأوكسيجين الموجود في 15 جراماً من الهواء• ونادراً ما تتحقق هذه النسبة عملياً أثناء القيادة مما يؤدي إلى زيادة معدّل الغازات الضارة بالبيئة الناتجة عن هذا الاحتراق الناقص (غير المثالي). والغازات الرئيسية المنطلقة من محرّك السيارة عند الاحتراق المثالي هي: غاز النتروجين (الآزوت) ذو الصيغة الكيميائية N2•
ويوجد هذا الغاز في الهواء بنسبة 78 بالمئة• وهو غاز غير ضار بالبيئة أو بصحة الإنسان على الإطلاق• ثاني أوكسيد الكربون CO2 ا
الخ 

 هذه هي مجموعات الغازات الرئيسية الثلاث الناتجة عن احتراق البنزين في محركات السيارات• فكيف يمكن الحدّ من أضرارها أو انبعاثها في الهواء؟

 معظم السيارات الحديثة أصبحت مجهّزة بعلبة معدنية متصلة بأنبوب طرد غازات عادم الاحتراق تدعى المحوّل الحفّاز catalytic converter ذي الشعب الثلاث التي يعمل كل منها على معالجة واحدة من مجموعات الغازات الضارة التي ذكرناها قبل قليل• 

ويستخدم المحوّل الحفّاز نوعين مختلفين من المحفّزات الكيميائية هما: محفّز الإرجاع reduction ctalyst ومحفّز الأكسدة oxidation catalyst• ويتألف كل منهما من خلايا خزفية سيراميكية تشبه خلايا النحل الشمعية، ولكنها مطلية بطبقة رقيقة من معدن محفّز عادة ما يكون البلاتين أو الروديوم أو البالاديوم، وكلها من المعادن الثمينة• وتعتمد فكرة استخدام هذا التركيب على تعريض أكبر سطح من المادة المحفّزة لتيار الغازات المنبعثة من المحرّك وتحقيق أكبر وفر في استخدام هذه المعادن ( البلاتين أغلى من الذهب بنحو مرة ونصف)• وهناك نوعان من التراكيب المستخدمة في المحوّلات الحفّازة هما خلية النحل وكرات الخزف• ومعظم السيارات الآن تستخدم نظام خلية النحل في محولاتها الحفّازة• ومن عيوب نظام المحرك الحفّاز أنه لايعمل إلا في درجات حرارة بالغة الارتفاع• فعند بداية تشغيل السيارة في الجوّ البارد، لايعمل المحوّل الحفّاز عمله على الإطلاق خلال الدقائق الأولى مما يؤدي إلى انطلاق الغازات الضارة وكأن الحفّاز غير موجود أصلاً• 




واقترح الخبراء حلاً بسيطاً لهذه المشكلة يكمن في تقريب المحوّل من المحرّك بقدر الإمكان حتى ترتفع درجة حرارته بسرعة أكبر، إلا أن هذه الطريقة تؤدي إلى اهتراء المحوّل بسبب تعرضه لدرجات حرارة بالغة الارتفاع• ومعظم صنّاع السيارات يفضلون تركيب المحوّل الحفّاز تحت المقعد الأمامي حتى يكون بعده عن المحرك مناسباً للإسراع في معالجة الغازات، وهو أيضاً بعد مناسب حتى لاترتفع حرارته لدرجات شديدة الارتفاع.
وبعض الفوائد

هذه القطعة الموجودة في السيارة ...اسفل مقعد السائق غالبا .... وتكون بين العادم وبين المحرك 

وظيفتها تحويل الغازات السامة الناتجة من احتراق الوقود .... الى غازات غير سامة وذلك ليعيش الانسان حياة افضل 

.ترى الغازات الداخلة للمحول الحفاز ( الخارجة من المحرك ) وهي HC هيدروكربونات - مكونات دخان - 
NO2 ثاني اكسيد النيتروجين - مكونات دخان -
CO أول اكسيد الكربون ........ 

اول اكسيد الكربون ...غاز سام قاتل ..يمنع الجسم من امتصاص الاكسجين

سمعتم كثيرا باخبار ... مقتل اشخاص في خيمة وقت النوم ... والسبب هو الفحم ...صحيح

والذي قتلهم ..هو هذا الغاز الذي ينتج من احتراق الفحم الغير كامل




تدخل الغازات الى المحول الحفاز ......... فتجد امامها خلية نحل ..من مادة البلاتينيوم

( معدن البلاتينيوم معدن ثمين ... اغلى من الذهب )

ويقوم معدن البلاتينيوم بتحفيز جزيئات هذه الغازات السامة ..لتتفاعل و تنتج غازات غير سامة ..وهي التي تخرج من العادم

H2O بخار ماء يالله من فضلك
CO2 ثاني اكسيد الكربون ( المسبب للاحتباس الحراري لكنه غاز غير سام )



هذه هي وظيفة المحول الحفاز او دبة التلوث ....... ويقوم البعض بازالتها للحصول على عزم او على كم حصان زيادة 

ولو كان الامر بيدي .... لما سارت سيارة لا تحوي هذا المحول على الشارع 

فالانسان ورئته وصحته اولى من زيادة عزم السيارة

ولا يشعر بذلك الا الانسان الطبيعي الذي يستخدم رجله للتنقل بين الاماكن القريبة 


عموما ...تنبيه من عمال الكراجات اللي يقولون لك دبة رصاص ودبة المنيوم ومش عارف ايه





وذلك انه ياخذ هذه القطعة ويخرج منها البلاتينيوم ..... ويبيعه بمبلغ جيد (جرام البلاتينيوم اغلى من الذهب )






وهذا خبر من صيفة نيويورك تايمز ...عن سرقة الكراجات لبلاتينيوم المحول الحفاز
http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/20...CA0.ready.html


السارق يستطيع بيع المحول الحفاز المسروق ببضع مئات من الدولارات ... ذلك انه يحوي بلاتينيوم 



وعلى تجربه احد الاشخاص

على حد تجربتي الشخصية كنت امتلك سيارة اوبل فيكترا وبعد سنة من شرائها بدأت حرارة المحرك في ارتفاع ملحوظ فكشفت عن المروحة وعن الراديتير و عن كل شئ له دخل في حرارة المحرك وكل الأجزاء ظهرت سليمة ثم عرضتها على أكثر من ميكانيكي ولم يعرفوا السبب إلى أن حدث ثقب في كاتم الصوت فأخذتها الى فني كاتم صوت لتصليحه وبعدما دخل تحت السيارة وجد العلبة الأولى الكتلايزر لونها أحمر من شدة الحرارة فسارعنا بإطفاء المحرك ثم قمنا بإزالته من السيارة وكانت النار مشتعلة بداخله وعندما فتحنا عن العلبة وجدنا فيها رمادا وعلمت ان هذا الرماد يستعمله صانعوا الذهب في اللحام وان سعره باهظ نسبيا وبالفعل قمت ببيعه بالكيلو ..... ومن ثم أنتهت مشكلة الحرارة في السيارة وصارت طبيعية ... وعلمت من شخص أن هذه المواد في العلبة تقوم بإمتصاص الغازات الضارة المنبعثة من المحرك ............

واليكم بعض الصور ممكن توضح الموضوع


































































ملحوظه اذا بتشلها لازم تروح عند واحد متخصص في هذه الامور 

وده مقطع فيديو يوضح سياره ليست بها القطعه


You Tube*​


You Tube​ 


N نيتروجين 70% من الهواء نيتروجينو من خلال تفحص القطعة في اللاند كروزر واللكزس 570 وجدت أنها تحث ضجة في بودي السيارة ( رعشة )

الاراء حول ازاله او عدم ازاله القطعه

1 / 

لا تفرق بالصوت لأن الصوت من إختصاص الدبه الكبيره 

لكن بتفرق بعزم غير ملحوظ ,, وبنفس الوقت دخان السياره بيطلع ضار وملوث

وبالفحص الدوري ما تنجح السياره ..

الخلاصه مش هتلمس شي من إبعادها لأنها تنقي الهواء لا أكثر 

2 / 


*هذي على ما اعتقد " دبة التلوث " وفايدتها تنقية الغازات الخارجه من العادم*​ *
* *ازالتها قد تسبب صوت قوي ورائحة دخان مزعجه*​ *
* *و أحياناً تخفض الحرارة قليلا

ويمكن شوية عزم*​ *
وعلى العموم عند ازاله القطعه

مفيش اضرار ولاحاجه
هو بس فى بعض الحالات ..ممكن صوت العربيه يعلى حاجه بسيطه خالص


ولكن
ــــــ
مش كل العربيات 

فيه عربيات اللى بيبقى فيها علبة بيئة بيبقى فيها كمان سينسور غير اللى فى الفرن... و دة وظيفتة التاكد من عمل علبة البيئة

الوضع الطبيعى ان قراءة الحساس الاول تعطي نسبة اعلى من الحساس الثانى وهذا معناه ان علبة البيئة قايمة بشغلها

لو فضيت علبة البيئة حتبقى قراءة الحساسين مثل بعضها و مصباح التشك حينور
لو فصلت الحساس مصباح التشك حينور

الحل اللى الناس بتعملة فى الحالة دى هو انهم بيركبوا كرسى للحساس شبيه بكرسى شمعة القدح وفي هذه الحالة بيخلى الحساس بعيد شوية عن مجرى العادم بالتالى قرائة حتقل عن الحساس الاول و الECU حيبقى مبسوط و عال العال لانه يعتقد ان علبة البيئة شغالة

فى الاخر احب اقول ان التعديلة هذه مش حتفرق معاكم فرق وهمى... يعنى حتلاقى شويه فوقان فى اللفات العالية و لو فكرت تعمل كدة مترميش المكونات اللى جوة العلبة... دى بتتباع غالى
منقول للفائدة
 
*


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكككككككككككور


----------



## محمد ابو ريم (3 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافيه
كنت أفكرها زمان خاصة بالأجواء البارده أو البنزين في الدول الأوروبيه أو الأمريكيه
من كلام ورش النصب والإحتيال
بعد ما شلتها كرهت السياره أدخل البيت وأشم رائحة الملابس كربون وكذا العيون حمر متهيجه
الحين لو تخرب عليه أجيب غيرها من التشليح
هذي القطعة مهمة جدا لصحه عائلتك
تحيتي لك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أبريل 2011)

اشكر مروركم اخواني الافاضل


----------



## black88star (5 أبريل 2011)

مشكور ويديك الف عافية 
عـــــــــــــــــــــوافي


----------

